# using receiver only to amplify



## groundie (Feb 7, 2008)

folks,
i'm considering if it's feasible to use a 5.1 receiver to amplify
4 channels (R/L high/low) for a pair of 2-way speakers.
if i use Multi Ch Inputs, will the receiver simply amplify them and
pass them out to the speaker outputs?

as long as i keep track of which chan is which,
i should be ok, right?
by the way, i'm thinking to get the yamaha rx-v863 for this purpose.
or should i simply get a 5-chan amp?
thanks for any advise.
g


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So effectively Bi-amping? The Yamaha is listed as having assignable amplifiers to allow this, though I'm not sure what kind of real-world advantage there would be to doing this. Anyone want to chime in as to whether bi-amping produces noticeable improvement?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

eugovector said:


> So effectively Bi-amping? The Yamaha is listed as having assignable amplifiers to allow this, though I'm not sure what kind of real-world advantage there would be to doing this. Anyone want to chime in as to whether bi-amping produces noticeable improvement?


bi-amping only helps when you are doing active crossovers. Otherwise it's a waste of energy.


----------



## groundie (Feb 7, 2008)

yes, exactly. that is what i'm doing, active crossing via dcx2496.
but my real question is this:
when i select Multi Ch Inputs on a receiver,
do chan signals get amplified (without any processing) straight out
to the speaker terminals?

if so, i could use the receiver as strictly an amp nothing more.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Some receivers have analog bass management that can be used with their multichannel analog inputs, so you should check for that and make sure it's off.

Otherwise, I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't work.

Of course, there also might be some receivers which are more cost effective.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Bi amping any speaker that can accept is an advantage with or without a external crossover, I use a powered crossover but if one didnt have one its not a waste of energy as the load on the individual drivers would make them less prone to blowing when stressed.
Having said that why would you use a possibly medicore internal amp for your mains when it would make more sense to power those with a better outboard amp and use the internal reciever amps for the center and surrounds? I would go this way if it were me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bi-amping is not going to give you any gains without the proper eq's and such. Just running an external amp to your mains will give you the same improvement. Any "noticeable difference" with simply bi-amping is just your levels are incorrect to the highs and the lows on the speakers and you are probably running one louder than the other.


----------



## groundie (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks guys.
yes i agree that dedicated amp is the way to go.
that relieves the poor receiver of driving the mains also.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Bi-amping is not going to give you any gains without the proper eq's and such. Just running an external amp to your mains will give you the same improvement. Any "noticeable difference" with simply bi-amping is just your levels are incorrect to the highs and the lows on the speakers and you are probably running one louder than the other.


Only if you dont run a matching pair of amps or at minimum one with gain control will the levels not match so lets be more clear, there is plenty to be improved with bi-amping including a better sound from a better amp and more headrooom from a more powerful unit than a internal amp in a reciever.


----------



## groundie (Feb 7, 2008)

we are here talking about 'passive' bi-amping; that is,
using separate amps for those bi-ampable speakers wherein
low- and high-pass filters exist.
i have experimented with this on my b&w 640's and were not
impressed at all.
however, doing 'active' bi-amping on my home-assembled
2-way speakers has been very rewarding in top-notch audio
quality. as mentioned earlier, i use dcx2496 in this set up as
well as two amps to drive tweeters and woofers. and oh yes,
another amp for subwoofer.

getting back to my original question,
i was merely curious about multi ch inputs on a receiver
since i'm about to pass on my 1st gen speakers onto my son
and was exploring the possibility of using the receiver 
to drive them. but i've concluded that it's best to get
a 5-chan amp to drive them separately; probably emotiva upa-5.


----------



## theblue (Jan 28, 2010)

my marantz has a switch on the back to allow for bipowering. However, I bipower with a 5 channel external amp and it sounds a LOT better than before.

My general rule of thumb is that if you have extra channels sitting around use them up, if you're buying new then get a better two channel amp unless you're going active on the crossover. To simply write off bipowering is pretty ignorant.


----------

